# My cat won't let me clean her....



## Mastrogiacomo (Apr 29, 2014)

For whatever reason, she seems to be prone to getting poop stuck to her behind. I tried to clip it off since 9:00 pm and it's now almost 1AM. I obviously gave up. She tried to bite me good - she doesn't let me near her to clean it, I'm not hurting her, I can't even get close. This is the cat that when she visits the vet it's like an episode out of My Cat From ****. I approach her carefully and don't do anything unless I have a clear view but I'm no where close to cleaning her. Tomorrow's another day. Any ideas?

Laura


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

You are not alone! I have the same problem with Lulu when she gets bits stuck to her. She howls and struggles and tries to bite like I am trying to murder her as opposed to help. Now I have to do with myself and husband. He holds her by the scruff and a firm arm and then I can get to the back. On my own I have to sit on the floor with her jammed between my legs and just hope we can get most off.
I also had her shaved around that area ( think its called a hygiene shave or soemthing similar) to try and counter this and it certainly helps.


----------



## Mastrogiacomo (Apr 29, 2014)

Well, I'm going to see if I can feed her her breakfast and do this while she's distracted. She's very food motivated. It's hard when she tries to bite or claw me so I'm going to have to be careful. Nice to know I'm not the only owner with this issue. I think I read that cats taken from their mother too soon tend to be more prone to this. God only knows if it's really true.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't believe she is more prone to having feces on her bottom because she was taken from her mother too soon. _Any longhair cat _with "breeches" or "pantaloons" is prone to catching feces in them. Yes, keep it shaved or cut very short about one inch from the anus will go a long way to keeping her clean. I suggest you try and cut back the hair there while she's sleeping. Blunt nose moustache scissors are good to do this. Failing that, tightly wrap her in a towel like an Egyptian mummy, so only her hind end is exposed. If you're fearful of being bitten, get a cone collar for her head.


----------



## Mastrogiacomo (Apr 29, 2014)

Where can I find a cone collar? It sounds like an interesting idea. I had to take her the vet yesterday because she just went from bad to worse. I could hear her yelping in the next room. He washed the area and then shaved it and told me I could try getting a $20 sheer from CVS and try keeping it shaved short to avoid this. We'll see, half the battle is trying to get close enough to do anything.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Laura,
Any pet store should have them! Around here, Petco and Petsmart...some farm/irrigation places will also carry!
The other option is a kitty muzzle, it's made differently than a dogs, it's almost more of a hood, as it covers the eyes as well, They are made out of soft nylon material with a cutout for the nose, and the cat can still open their mouth a bit as well, but not far enough to bite!!
They do come in different sizes...

Two of my "boys" get a battery powered trim, on their rear ends, it's very quiet, and the boys aren't scared of it at all!
Because it's a mini handheld model, it's also very easy to maneuver! 
Good Luck!
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Why not just save yourself some grief and take her in for a sani-trim. Any groomer can do it. Mine does it on a walk in basis for only $5. I usually tip them an additional $5 just because I don't have to deal with Maddie and her nipping. There and back home in less than 20 minutes. I only have to do it about every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## spazz (Sep 8, 2014)

butt washing... best way is two people one to scruff and hold the belly up and another to wipe. I don't have a long hair so i dunno how bad that could get... But always wait for a time they are relaxed... lola is nursing now so they keep her down for me!  

I've tried talking my mother into cones as well because she has a sphinx cat that has allergies and when bad she scratches her face up. So its a good choice, if he/she is already aggressive i wouldn't do the muzzle because than u still might be bite. Specially after they learn what it does?... be my guess anyway.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Spazz, 
I have to politely disagree on the "two people, scruff and belly up" cleaning method!
That's only going to make the cleaning that much more traumatic for the cat!
By the way, the cat muzzles can work very well, since it covers their eyes, it can actually help to calm them down, maybe not ALL cats, but it does help some!
It fastions with velco, behind the head, so quick on, quick off!
And if all else fails...a trip to the groomers!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Maybe this sounds silly but my two cats know when I am going to apply their flea medicine on the back of the neck. They struggle with legs and whole body. I started wrapping a towel around them - like a swaddle.


----------

